# New Orleans Hornets strike it rich in draft with Darren Collison and Marcus Thornton



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> James Lang. J.R. Smith. Tim Pickett. Brandon Bass.
> 
> Hilton Armstrong. Cedric Simmons. Marcus Vinicius.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/02/new_orleans_hornets_strike_it.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: New Orleans Hornets strike it rich in draft with Darren Collison and Marcus Thorn*

So recently around this great world wide web I've been seeing quite a few people saying the Hornets should trade Collison while he has 'high value'. Can someone please tell me how are the Hornets supposed to have a decent bench if we trade good players? How are they supposed to build a team while having a dismal bench? We can't complain about not having a bench when people feel there are players on our bench that are too good and need to be starters elsewhere. Chris Paul gets worn down because he has to play so many minutes and by the time the playoffs roll around, he's already beat up. As in last seasons playoffs where just about the entire team limped into the playoffs. It's a wonder they even made it to the playoffs but they made it because Chris Paul carried that team on his back just about every night. Who should the Hornets get to replace Collison? What point guard is out there that can backup Chris Paul and yet not be good enough to be a starter on another team?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: New Orleans Hornets strike it rich in draft with Darren Collison and Marcus Thorn*

Well if Collison continues to play like he has you'd be able to get something nice. If it were last year or if Peja were still looking like he was done they'd probably make anyone who wanted Collison take Peja too. Right now Peja is looking better than he's looked since 2008, which is part of the reason Collison has done so well. Really if you could get a great deal you should deal Collison. If you don't you should keep him. You'd have to get someone who could really help, and you'd probably have to get someone to take bad contracts with him too.

It's really sad to look at that list of picks. Of course a lot of mid first round picks don't work out, but they haven't gotten anything from any player they've drafted the last four years. They haven't even got one guy who can come off the bench and contribute.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: New Orleans Hornets strike it rich in draft with Darren Collison and Marcus Thorn*

I understand we can get a nice piece for Collison but I'm just tired of old washed up shooting guards in point guard bodies pretending to play the role of a point guard backing up Chris Paul. Get rid of Collison and it will go back to being the same thing backing up Paul. Is anyone concerned at all with Chris Paul's backup? Is that not important at all is what I'm trying to understand. Who shall the Hornets seek out as a legitimate point guard to back up Chris Paul then? One that is obviously not too good to be a starter. Obviously that will make our bench that much better at the point guard spot. Someone from the d-league? The Hornets finally do something right in the draft and apparenetly they've done it too well. :funny: D*mned if they do, d*mned if they don't.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: New Orleans Hornets strike it rich in draft with Darren Collison and Marcus Thorn*

Don't worry. We could include Collison in a trade that gives us a legit backup PG. We still got a year and some change to make any decisions. He isn't going anywhere just yet.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: New Orleans Hornets strike it rich in draft with Darren Collison and Marcus Thorn*

New Orleans will probably use Collison to cut some payroll from next year(they're going to be over the tax again) and get at least one legit asset to help convince Chris Paul to stick around. For what it's worth, Washington could offer a top 10 pick, Mike Miller re-signed to a reasonable deal, and eat Peja's contract(or Posey and Peterson) in return for Collison(they need a new point guard in a draft with only one legit point). Washington could even throw in Randy Foye to get it done.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: New Orleans Hornets strike it rich in draft with Darren Collison and Marcus Thorn*

Peja expires after next year. You pay tax based on your salary on some date near or at the end of the season. If necessary they'll be able to dump his expiring at the trade deadline. So that's just not a big deal. Truth is Peja's contract become's an asset at some point. Fact is he's been playing great the last three weeks which is a big reason why the Hornets have been able to stay in the playoff race. They've actually got a decent roster the way that everyone is playing at the moment. Peterson and/or Posey are an entirely different matter.


----------

